# Stoney Creek?



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Any good fishing in stoney creek during the spring/summer/fall? Not the lake, but the actual creek north of the lake. Looks like its decently long, was wondering if anyone ever has any luck there


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive played around in there a couple times... only caught chubs, and a few sunfish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I think that is one of the unmentionable places, have a rule that we can only mention rivers & streams that they have listed.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

scooter_trasher said:


> I think that is one of the unmentionable places, have a rule that we can only mention rivers & streams that they have listed.


 
No need in putting pressure on that big trophy steelhead factory.:evilsmile


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> No need in putting pressure on that big trophy steelhead factory.:evilsmile


hope no one posts any reports on the Eureka rd drain!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive heard of a few steelie sightings... but ive never seen em

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gotcha... Forgot about that rule. Was looking at a map and seen that on it, figured this was the best place to ask

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

ain't my rule, good luck,


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

There is some access at the City of Rochester Hills Musuem at VanHoosen Farm. There isn't much cover and even less of a fish population. There is a small population of chubs, suckers and a few small sunnies and gills. There was one #10 carp the museum staff named after a fish from the movie "On Golden Pond!"


----------



## MichiganAngling (Dec 31, 2012)

I fish it quite a bit.. I've caught more than just chubs and sunfish... I'll leave it at that... :evil smile:


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm sure if you put enough time fishing it you may find an occasional trout or steelie... there's much better options close by.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

